

Is it possible to travel in Stockholm on a budget? - kierstenrich
http://www.nomadicmatt.com/travel-blogs/the-myth-travel-is-expensive-how-5-days-in-stockholm-cost-me-100-dollars/
A travel blogger posted that he could travel for five days in Stockholm for $100. What do you think?
======
toomuchcoffee
_In order to keep my costs down, I stayed with a friend the whole week... I
cooked all my own food._

That's not "travel." That's "staying with friends." Completely useless to
compare day-to-day budgets for the two categories.

On that note, I'm sure I'd save a heck of a lot of my day-to-day expenses in
the major city I live in if I was "staying with friends" and had time to cook
my own meals all the time.

------
PythonDeveloper
One can travel to the moon on a budget, provided that the budget includes
$10Bn in equipment. How much is your budget?

